# DVD Decoder problem



## Lang14 (Oct 11, 2006)

OS: Windows XP SP2
Video card: ATI Radeon 9200SE (128mb)

I have a DVD combo drive. I used to be able to watch movies on it until recently. Windows Media Player spit out this error:

"Windows Media Player is currently unable to play DVD video. Try decreasing the number of colors displayed on your monitor or decreasing the screen resolution. For additional solutions, click More Information to access the DVD Troubleshooter."

I tried other DVD playback programs like InterActual. InterActual said I had a DVD Decoder problem. The error InterActual gave me is:

"Error PL4013: Playback failed due to a problem with the video subsystem. You may be using an unsupported display mode or your system may not have a working decoder installed. Please ensure that your DVD decoder is functioning properly by launching it from Start | Programs."

I have the latest drivers for my video card. I don't trust Windows all that much, but I tried lowering the color and screen resolution to no avail. I honestly didn't think that would work, but better to not to make a fool of myself if it would.

I know I had to have had a DVD decoder because DVDs played before. I have no idea what my DVD decoder is, as i've never had to deal with them. Or so I thought.

Any help is appreciated,
Lang


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

What version of Windows Media Player do you have?


----------



## Lang14 (Oct 11, 2006)

I have version 9.

Also the DVD player has no problem reading discs. It just doesn't have DVD playback.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

First you could try this place and clicking on *DVD Decoder plugins*

http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cach...ugins.aspx+WMP+DVD+Decoder&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1

or try downloding *Windows Media 10*


----------



## Lang14 (Oct 11, 2006)

See that's the thing - I don't want to buy a DVD decoder if I had one in the first place. Is it possible to figure out which one I have and get an update to that? I don't really want to pay for something I already have.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Sorry I didn't know you had to pay...anyway on the same site is Windows Media 10 try downloading that and see if your Decoder comes back.


----------



## Lang14 (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey Bonk,

I installed WMP10 - but i'm still getting the same problem. Have any other ideas that may fix this?


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

open Media Player and top right click the small down arrow then *tools *then *options *and click on the *file types* Select All and see if DVD is mentioned, then click *player *tab and see if download codec is checked.


----------



## Lang14 (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes, all those options are already checked.

I would just re-install Windows XP if I could find the CD. I found the box and everything, but the CD is nowhere to be found


----------



## Lang14 (Oct 11, 2006)

Ok, the good news is I found my XP cd and re-installed. The bad news is, it didn't make a difference.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Lang14 said:


> See that's the thing - I don't want to buy a DVD decoder if I had one in the first place.


XP needs a mpeg2 codec which is the type of video DVD's play, it doesn't come with XP. If you reformated your machine you'll need to install DVD playing software. If it worked before then you installed something in the past that gave you one.

Generally some where along the line you get one such as with burning software or factory installed DVD playing software like PowerDVD. IMO I'd just purchase a copy of PowerDVD as it will give you the best playback on computer, playing DVD's is one case where the software can make a world of difference as far as quality is concerned.

If not you can try this free player: http://www.videolan.org/


----------



## Lang14 (Oct 11, 2006)

thecoalman = my hero

lol, so I installed that program you recommended, it plays DVDs! But all my other programs don't. Just that one. I don't mind so much, but if anyone can figure out why, let me know!


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

try here: http://www.free-codecs.com/download/Stinky_MPEG_2_Codec.htm


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Lang14 said:


> But all my other programs don't. Just that one. I don't mind so much, but if anyone can figure out why, let me know!


Again you need to install a MPEG2 codec, if you buy and install powerDVD you'll be able to play it in just about any player because powerDVD installs a MPEG2 codec.

That program you downloaded doesn't install codecs which is actually a good thing because of the wide variety of video it supports, if it installed them all you would probably have a mess on your hands. You should only install codecs you need.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

You might just be able to get by with an OEM version.

http://www.supermediastore.com/power-dvd-5-oem-software.html


----------



## fiftyskid (Apr 13, 2008)

This thread is two years old, but I just found it today on my quest to get my dvds to play on my laptop. So, for anyone who may come along later as I did, this is what I found on hp.com:

A decoder is software that tells Windows how to put the movie image back together from the DVD files. A DVD decoder not found error occurs when the decoder is not installed or not properly registered with Windows. DVD decoders are not free and are not legally available for free download from the Internet. The only ways to legally fix this error is to restore the DVD player software using the recovery process (if the computer came with DVD player software) or purchase new DVD player software.

So, alas we are screwed if we want to fix our dvd codecs for free. Just thought I might save someone else from the long journey to clarity. 

Kris aka "fiftyskid"


----------



## TonySkirl (May 15, 2008)

the last post from fiftyskid really helped me a lot


----------

